# Superior Drummer 2.0 Groove Library?



## mickytee

i've just upgraded from ezdrummer dfh to superior drummer 2.0 (DAW: logic 9).
its been great so far, however i cant seem to find one my *all time favourite features* from ezdrummer: the groove library!

at the moment, my superior drummer 2.0 interface looks like this:






how do i setup/enable the groove library option on my interface, so it looks like this?:





do i have to install any updates or purchase any additional packs?

any help would be greatly appreciated!
thanks


----------



## manana

the 2.2.2 update adds it. The library is in a seperate program unless you update.


----------



## mickytee

manana said:


> the 2.2.2 update adds it. The library is in a seperate program unless you update.



ah sweet! i'l update it now then

what program will i need if i dont update it?


----------



## manana

ezplayer pro. I believe it comes free with S2.0 but its included in 2.2.2


----------



## JKM777

nnn


----------



## darrenk

I have the same problem. Did you ever figure out how to update this?


----------

